# Hype for Easter 2017!!!



## KaydeeKrunk

So Easter is closing in on us and I am really _egg_cited for the _eggs_tra _eggs_travagent Easter event here on TBT!

Now there hasn't been any talk of it yet but I am already HYPED for it! After this lull in activity since Christmas it's _eggs_actly what the forum needs!

The past years I've been pretty bad at _cracking_ the codes, spending half the time _hard-boiling_ my brain for the answers, but during the Halloween event I actually got it _over easy_! Although I still have 0 confidence in me getting any of the picture _scrambles_ because those are evil and need to go _fry_ in Heck where they belong.

Now I'm not _yolk_ing when I say I WILL get a Black Egg this year! I'm _hatching_ a plan to get as many eggs as I can this year.

Is anybody else feeling the HYPE for this year's Easter event?


----------



## Jake

Prepare to be disappointed


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Jake said:


> Prepare to be disappointed



Now don't go and say that!


----------



## King Dorado

lol, Easter is still like two months away.

first is Mardi Gras next week-- will Pave re-appear in shop?

then it's St. David's Day on March 1st (maybe there will be special daffodils or leeks! ).

then there is St Patrick's Day on March 17.  (hrm, will the spring shamrocks re-appear, or was that a one-time boon??)

as for egg hunt clues, I did notice during last year's event and in looking at previous events in archive, that there was a significant logic gap between the clues written by the ladies on staff and those written by the dudes.  as in, sorry fellas, but your clues made no sense....


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

King Dorado said:


> lol, Easter is still like two months away.
> 
> first is Mardi Gras next week-- will Pave re-appear in shop?
> 
> then it's St. David's Day on March 1st (maybe there will be special daffodils or leeks! ).
> 
> then there is St Patrick's Day on March 17.  (hrm, will the spring shamrocks re-appear, or was that a one-time boon??)
> 
> as for egg hunt clues, I did notice during last year's event and in looking at previous events in archive, that there was a significant logic gap between the clues written by the ladies on staff and those written by the dudes.  as in, sorry fellas, but your clues made no sense....



Man time goes by so fast, I still remember you talking about leeks last year, and on St Patrick's you were supposed to make me yummy food... But those Holidays imo aren't as significant as Easter, it's the only one I think is getting an event, but with Jake's post who knows! (St. Patrick's should be more significant though even though I love snakes, I also love my heritage)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

B-But Jake, how will I ever get a complete egg collection and feed my collectible addiction if there's no event?


----------



## SensaiGallade

WE NEED AN ALOLAN VULPIX EASTER EGG BASED OFF THE ONE IN THE POKEMON ANIME! MAKE IT A THING SOMEONE, PLEASEEE!


----------



## Oblivia

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but Easter 2017 is cancelled™


----------



## Haskell

No! Easter2017 HYPE!


----------



## StarUrchin

I have never done any Easter or TBT fair events since I was inactive. Hopefully this will be fun and *not cancelled*.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

No!  Don't do this to me Oblivia, not when you're my favorite admin!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Don't worry about it. They always do this.

I am so hyped for the event. I can't wait to see what eggs there will be and how well i'll find eggs. But once again, I won't be after the golden egg.


----------



## Jake

Paperboy012305 said:


> Don't worry about it. They always do this.
> 
> I am so hyped for the event. I can't wait to see what eggs there will be and how well i'll find eggs. But once again, I won't be after the golden egg.


You ever heard of the boy who cried wolf


----------



## Haskell

Jake said:


> You ever heard of the boy who cried wolf



Take that to heart, Jake.


----------



## toadsworthy

yay, spending hours staring at the screen and wondering how sadistic the admins and mods are


----------



## Aquari

Oblivia said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but Easter 2017 is cancelled?



just like the fair that *happened* last year? 

also yall best believe i'll be ready for easter event!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I'll be waiting for an event.  You admins and mods better come through or you'll have a lot of upset users on your hands.


----------



## Oblivia

Teabagel said:


> just like the fair that *happened* last year?
> 
> also yall best believe i'll be ready for easter event!



Nope, nothing like that. 



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'll be waiting for an event.  You admins and mods better come through or you'll have a lot of upset users on your hands.



I do what I want.


----------



## Haskell

Oblivia said:


> I do what I want.



You aren't TBT. We are TBT.


----------



## Oblivia

Raskell said:


> You aren't TBT. We are TBT.



I can delete the whole forum in like five clicks.


----------



## Aquari

Oblivia said:


> Nope, nothing like that.



do we atleast get a "canceled event" thread to rub it in? :{


----------



## Haskell

Oblivia said:


> I can delete the whole forum in like five clicks.



Do it. Walk the walk. Don't just talk the talk. ;p


----------



## King Dorado

toadsworthy said:


> yay, spending hours staring at the screen and wondering how sadistic the admins and mods are



what wondering?  it's been made abundantly clear many times over already...


----------



## Haskell

King Dorado said:


> what wondering?  it's been made abundantly clear many times over already...



Yeh. It's been proven false.


----------



## nostalgibra

Oblivia said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but Easter 2017 is cancelled?



Jesus is gonna be so disappointed!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Oblivia said:


> I can delete the whole forum in like five clicks.



So that's why the forum was down earlier and Jeremy was screaming.


----------



## Oblivia

Tom said:


> So that's why the forum was down earlier and Jeremy was screaming.



When Jeremy screams he sounds like a steroidal toad in the throes of mating season.


----------



## Haskell

Oblivia said:


> When Jeremy screams he sounds like a steroidal toad in the throes of mating season.



Good thing you haven't heard me scream then.


----------



## King Dorado

Oblivia said:


> When Jeremy screams he sounds like a steroidal toad in the throes of mating season.



that's... too much information...  about your knowledge of toads...


----------



## Oblivia

King Dorado said:


> that's... too much information...  about your knowledge of toads...



Psh, I'm pretty sure everyone knows what a toad sounds like after being injected with a trenbolone/deca durabolin combo.  It's common knowledge for those of us who spend a lot of time at the gym.


----------



## Jake

when i was in school i had to do a science project on cane toads and came across this gem


----------



## Haskell

Jake said:


> when i was in school i had to do a science project on cane toads and came across this gem



toads are cool ... especially worthy toads ...


----------



## toadsworthy

why ya'll talking about me behind my back


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I actually believe the staff this time. Normally, you would think it's a joke, but I think it's real.

I do think the staff are cool. They just disappoint us sometimes. But I do want the golden egg.


----------



## Thunder

Oblivia said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but Easter 2017 is cancelled?



Let me do it next time, I love being the bearer of bad news.


----------



## LambdaDelta

tbt easter event cancelled, because the staff realized the only way they could up the ante was to place all the eggs in political threads

and ain't nobody want to muck through all that garbage, especially said staff


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> tbt easter event cancelled, because the staff realized the only way they could up the ante was to place all the eggs in political threads
> 
> and ain't nobody want to muck through all that garbage, especially said staff



That makes a lot of sense, actually. Last year was plain hell for discussions of politics and other controversial discussions. Plus, there was fewer interesting stuff to hide eggs in than the past couple of years. But I do wish they can give out moon wands again some time in the future. I still haven't gotten mine.


----------



## Haskell

Apple2012 said:


> I actually believe the staff this time. Normally, you would think it's a joke, but I think it's real.
> 
> I do think the staff are cool. They just disappoint us sometimes. But I do want the golden egg.



Sheeple.

EASTER 2017 is NOT cancelled. I will kms if so.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Then you'd be out of a job.   Think about that for a second.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Raskell said:


> Sheeple.
> 
> EASTER 2017 is NOT cancelled. I will kms if so.



See staff? There's lives on the line. Can you live with the guilt?


----------



## Espionage

Eggcellent!


----------



## Thunder

KaydeeKrunk said:


> See staff? There's lives on the line. Can you live with the guilt?



Yeah, probably.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

LambdaDelta said:


> tbt easter event cancelled, because the staff realized the only way they could up the ante was to place all the eggs in political threads
> 
> and ain't nobody want to muck through all that garbage, especially said staff



This egg is yuge.
This egg was here for what happened in Sweden last night.
Fake eggs.


----------



## cIementine

Tom said:


> This egg is yuge.
> This egg was here for what happened in Sweden last night.
> Fake eggs.



tbt easter 2017; a recap of the 2016 general eleggtion


----------



## vel

eggo my leggo but i like events so yay


----------



## Alolan_Apples

pumpkins said:


> tbt easter 2017; a recap of the 2016 general eleggtion



_Many people want to get rid of this because they lost, but some say it should be fixed._

Although this is not an official clue, this is an example of how clever their clues are.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

What is even being accomplished in this thread?  Lol.


----------



## lizziety

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> What is even being accomplished in this thread?  Lol.



Becoming eggcited about easter!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

But the mods and admins keep insisting there isn't an Easter 2017.


----------



## Haskell

Thunder said:


> Yeah, probably.



I will boycott TBT for one hour if Easter event gets cancelled.


----------



## dino

Tom said:


> This egg is yuge.
> This egg was here for what happened in Sweden last night.
> Fake eggs.



alternative eggs dictate there should be alternative easter


----------



## King Dorado

dino said:


> alternative eggs dictate there should be alternative easter



would it be called Wester?


----------



## Zireael

King Dorado said:


> would it be called Wester?



East...? I thought you said Weast.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Elvenfrost said:


> East...? I thought you said Weast.



It says west

You're fired again!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

What...?


----------



## LeinenShandy

As someone who is new here, how do you do things with eggs?

and there is some event or something? do people do this like outside of being online?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LeinenShandy said:


> As someone who is new here, how do you do things with eggs?
> 
> and there is some event or something? do people do this like outside of being online?



You look all over the forum, and click on some weird links to be distributed an egg currency. You can also buy egg collectibles with the egg currency.

However, there is a rule where you should not tell others where you found them. In fact, you shouldn't even give hints on where you got them. The staff doesn't want people ruining others' fun, which also means making it too easy for them.


----------



## Bcat

Apple2012 said:


> You look all over the forum, and click on some weird links to be distributed an egg currency. You can also buy egg collectibles with the egg currency.
> 
> However, there is a rule where you should not tell others where you found them. In fact, you shouldn't even give hints on where you got them. The staff doesn't want people ruining others' fun, which also means making it too easy for them.



so they hide special links in certain posts? I've never actually been active for this event and I'm excited to try it this year.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Put kittens in the eggs, I tried to find this video from facebook to post here but instead take this picture... it's not nearly as good.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

We only have so many cats and I don't want to forget the great Cat Egg fisasco of 2012 where Jubs forgot to put air holes in the eggs for the cats. Nobody wants dead cats.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

O_O


----------



## Thunder

Tom said:


> We only have so many cats and I don't want to forget the great Cat Egg fisasco of 2012 where Jubs forgot to put air holes in the eggs for the cats. Nobody wants dead cats.



It was catastrophic.


----------



## Jacob

Raskell said:


> I will boycott TBT for one hour if Easter event gets cancelled.



oh my god Thunder you've been warned


----------



## tumut

I hope Easter doesn't happn tbh


----------



## King Dorado

Thunder said:


> It was catastrophic.



was everyone feline sad about it??

(you guys better not be lion!)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Are you guys kittening me?  These pawns are really fureaking terrible.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Tom said:


> We only have so many cats and I don't want to forget the great Cat Egg fisasco of 2012 where Jubs forgot to put air holes in the eggs for the cats. Nobody wants dead cats.



See you say _nobody_, but I am one of those people.


----------



## LambdaDelta

KaydeeKrunk said:


> See you say _nobody_, but I am one of those people.



yes, nobody. nobody wants dead cats

therefore, you are that nobody that wants dead cats


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

LambdaDelta said:


> yes, nobody. nobody wants dead cats
> 
> therefore, you are that nobody that wants dead cats



Nobody is my name. My father and mother call me Nobody, as do all the others who are my companions.


----------



## chapstick

nostalgibra said:


> Jesus is gonna be so disappointed!



jesus is gonna be disappointed that he didn't die?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

He already died.  Jesus will be disappointed that we didn't acknowledge His sacrifice.


----------



## King Dorado

a very important forum member will also be upset if Easter 2017 gets canceled by the Vlad-ministrators:

http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?10179-Zipper-T-Bunny


----------



## Trent the Paladin

KaydeeKrunk said:


> See you say _nobody_, but I am one of those people.


what



King Dorado said:


> a very important forum member will also be upset if Easter 2017 gets canceled by the Vlad-ministrators:
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?10179-Zipper-T-Bunny


This is like 200% dictatorship, the Bunny doesn't get a choice.


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny

Sorry kids, no Easter this year!  My suit, er... my skin has a large hole in it and I'm far too modest a fella to wander around the forum with my bunny tail on display!  Ol' Zipper's also getting just a little too up there in age to stay up all night hiding eggs around this place - I'd much rather be sitting in my snug little hole drinking a nice hot toddy, I mean... a nice glass of carrot juice!


----------



## Laudine

^what the bunny said.

Sneak peek of the banner I've been working on:


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Laudine said:


> ^what the bunny said.
> 
> Sneak peek of the banner I've been working on:



Nice one! You are a great artist.

You may cancel Easter on TBT, but not in real life. And if you can, you can only cancel egg hunting.

Maybe when staff applications open, I should sign up for project staff. I may not be the best artist, but I can design, and I have many ideas for events.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> Sorry kids, no Easter this year!  My suit, er... my skin has a large hole in it and I'm far too modest a fella to wander around the forum with my bunny tail on display!  Ol' Zipper's also getting just a little too up there in age to stay up all night hiding eggs around this place - I'd much rather be sitting in my snug little hole drinking a nice hot toddy, I mean... a nice glass of carrot juice!



Holy crap tho Zipper Easter has been celebrated with bunny eggs for like 300 years how old are you????

And also, what do you do on the other 364 days of the year?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> And if you can, you can only cancel egg hunting.



NO!!! You can never cancel egg hunting!! Only reschedule!!


THINK ABOUT THE CHILDREN APPLE!!!!!


----------



## vel

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> Sorry kids, no Easter this year!  My suit, er... my skin has a large hole in it and I'm far too modest a fella to wander around the forum with my bunny tail on display!  Ol' Zipper's also getting just a little too up there in age to stay up all night hiding eggs around this place - I'd much rather be sitting in my snug little hole drinking a nice hot toddy, I mean... a nice glass of carrot juice!



nice try staff i can see right through your disguise literally


----------



## Jake

Apple2012 said:


> You may cancel Easter on TBT, but not in real life. And if you can, you can only cancel egg hunting.



Try me. I'm on a first name basis with Jesus.


----------



## Justin

Laudine said:


> ^what the bunny said.
> 
> Sneak peek of the banner I've been working on:



Wow art goddess laudine has done it again &#55357;&#56399;&#55357;&#56399;&#55357;&#56399;&#55357;&#56399;&#55357;&#56399;


----------



## Alolan_Apples

If we're not gonna have an egg hunt, can we have an apple hunt? I love to collect apples instead of eggs.


----------



## Bowie

It's kinda been ruined for me ever since that one thing-that-I'm-not-entirely-sure-how-many-people-actually-know-about happened last year (or was it the year before?). Not feeling the hype.


----------



## Flare

Never have been to an Easter event on TBT. 
If not this year, then I wonder when I could see how it goes?


----------



## King Dorado

Bowie said:


> It's kinda been ruined for me ever since that one thing-that-I'm-not-entirely-sure-how-many-people-actually-know-about happened last year (or was it the year before?). Not feeling the hype.



no controversy last year-- it was an exciting group sprint to the finish as Money D. Luffy came away with the golden egg in the final stage!!  

last year also saw the added excitement of four egg collectibles being retired, setting off a mad frenzy in the collectibles market and crayzay price inflation in the rush to snag some newly retired yoshi and togepi eggs!

and, the long desired Pikachu collectible was created; plus (maybe Thunder was on strike???) a number of the collectibles were designed by a non-TBT guest artist!  

finally, most of the clues iirc were written by Oblivia and Tina, resulting in answers that (unlike in past egghunts) bore some logical connection to the riddles!  



Zipper T. Bunny said:


> Sorry kids, no Easter this year!  My suit, er... my skin has a large hole in it and I'm far too modest a fella to wander around the forum with my bunny tail on display!  Ol' Zipper's also getting just a little too up there in age to stay up all night hiding eggs around this place - I'd much rather be sitting in my snug little hole drinking a nice hot toddy, I mean... a nice glass of carrot juice!



Judas!!!



Jake said:


> Try me. I'm on a first name basis with Jesus.



Judas!!!


----------



## Thunder

We were planning on holding a special Easter Sunday service instead after finding out 63 of you are full of sin.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Tom said:


> what


You heard me. Dead or not, give me all the cats plz.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Thunder said:


> We were planning on holding a special Easter Sunday service instead after finding out 63 of you are full of sin.



I don't apologize.


----------



## Hopeless Opus

Thunder said:


> We were planning on holding a special Easter Sunday service instead after finding out 63 of you are full of sin.



you mean 159 people? hating pineapple on pizza is the _real_ sin


----------



## Justin

When the TBT mods release a new set of eggs/clues on Easter

http://i.imgur.com/aJkiSnR.gif

^linking instead of embedding because it's 25MB, dont click if you are on mobile data


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Justin said:


> When the TBT mods release a new set of eggs/clues on Easter
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/aJkiSnR.gif
> 
> ^linking instead of embedding because it's 25MB, dont click if you are on mobile data



I'm ready, pls kill me.


----------



## Nicole.

I just want chocolate.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Those were some _egg_cellent puns!

But yes, I am hyped for it too!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I can't really tell if we're having an event or not considering the staff love to pull our eggs.


----------



## visibleghost

the egghunt last year was hell if theres another one this year i'll probably cry


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Nicole. said:


> I just want chocolate.



Dude, I already went to Walmart with no self control bought a giant Reese's egg, two packs of the normal ones, three boxes of Cadbury eggs and a bag of Robin Eggs... and I'm sorry to say there were no survivors.


----------



## Thunder

Hopeless Opus said:


> you mean 159 people? hating pineapple on pizza is the _real_ sin



It's worse than I feared.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Thunder said:


> We were planning on holding a special Easter Sunday service instead after finding out 63 of you are full of sin.



turns out sin is good


----------



## Nicole.

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Dude, I already went to Walmart with no self control bought a giant Reese's egg, two packs of the normal ones, three boxes of Cadbury eggs and a bag of Robin Eggs... and I'm sorry to say there were no survivors.



Don't! Lol, I daren't walk into a store this time of year, I don't think I could deal with the consequences. It's bad enough shopping online with all these Easter deals and it's not even March yet.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Nicole. said:


> Don't! Lol, I daren't walk into a store this time of year, I don't think I could deal with the consequences. It's bad enough shopping online with all these Easter deals and it's not even March yet.



When I brought it home my mom said the same thing. But who do you think helped me eat it all? XD Also my sister totally bought Peeps, and we tried and made our guesses as to the flavors of the mystery ones.


----------



## LambdaDelta

most holiday-themed candy isn't even that great, and easter's is no exception


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

LambdaDelta said:


> most holiday-themed candy isn't even that great, and easter's is no exception



I love Peeps so much, I used to hate them but the flavored ones are bombbbbbbb.com and I love all Reese's holiday shaped stuff because the peanut butter/chocolate ratio is WAY better than the normal cups.


----------



## Nicole.

KaydeeKrunk said:


> When I brought it home my mom said the same thing. But who do you think helped me eat it all? XD Also my sister totally bought Peeps, and we tried and made our guesses as to the flavors of the mystery ones.



Help? I never need help eating chocolate, lol. I've never had Peeps before, I don't think they sell them where I live.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Nicole. said:


> Help? I never need help eating chocolate, lol. I've never had Peeps before, I don't think they sell them where I live.



The plain ones aren't great, but the flavored ones are so good. It's just marshmallow with a flavored outside. They have a fruit punch flavor that is to die for!


----------



## Bcat

LambdaDelta said:


> most holiday-themed candy isn't even that great, and easter's is no exception



You go wash your mouth out with soap this instant.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Bcat said:


> You go wash your mouth out with soap this instant.



still better than garbage like CANDY CORN


----------



## Javocado

egg #10 from 2015 can still eat it


----------



## LambdaDelta

Javocado said:


> egg #10 from 2015 can still eat it



egg #10 from 2015 the best worst egg in history


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Javocado said:


> egg #10 from 2015 can still eat it



According to the egg hunt results, only one person got it. That's how hard it is.


----------



## Bcat

LambdaDelta said:


> still better than garbage like CANDY CORN


do you want me to fight you?


----------



## LambdaDelta

Apple2012 said:


> According to the egg hunt results, only one person got it. That's how hard it is.



we should all be required to play the oath to order every easter in celebration now


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Maybe the staff did plan on having the Easter event, but the apples found their stash of eggs and stole them. The apples also want to take over Easter. So the staff cancelled the event.

Stupid apples. They ruin everything.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

It seems to me that you're controlling the Apples...am I wrong?


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> It seems to me that you're controlling the Apples...am I wrong?



There are wild apples that are not under my control. The ones under my control don't ruin events.


----------



## Thunder

Apple2012 said:


> Maybe the staff did plan on having the Easter event, but the apples found their stash of eggs and stole them. The apples also want to take over Easter. So the staff cancelled the event.
> 
> Stupid apples. They ruin everything.



yeah

thats what happened


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Thunder said:


> yeah
> 
> thats what happened



Can we have an apple hunt instead, where we hunt for all the wild apples that ruined site events?


----------



## vel

you know guys, the staff is already overworked and they are good to us so we should appreciate what they have done already 

but then again i was super hyped for my first easter event ever until this popped up and completely tore down my chances of being in the "in" crowd and ever obtaining easter egg crap this year and i'm kinda sad and y'all ruined a kid's chances of a happy easter thanks. and also i like pineapple on pizza that crap is pretty cool and also the sign that easter is cancelled is pretty cool as well but lets focus on the sad child here


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

They already avoided a big Christmas event, don't you think they owe us an Easter event?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> They already avoided a big Christmas event, don't you think they owe us an Easter event?



I mean we really don't owe anyone anything, we take time to setup events and things of our own free time.


----------



## Jacob

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> They already avoided a big Christmas event, don't you think they owe us an Easter event?



WHAT


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Umm...whoa.  Sorry!  Didn't expect a big negative reaction like that.  Of course I appreciate what the staff does!  They're people too and we are fortunate that they give up time from their lives to make us members happy.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Tom said:


> I mean we really don't owe anyone anything, we take time to setup events and things of our own free time.



you don't even owe yourselves anything for all the work?


----------



## Oblivia

LambdaDelta said:


> you don't even owe yourselves anything for all the work?



We get free collectibles, and isn't that what TBT's all about?!


----------



## N a t

I learned things about toads today that I probably didn't need to know


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Oblivia said:


> We get free collectibles, and isn't that what TBT's all about?!



What's an animal crossing, I thought this was a Shrek forum


----------



## LambdaDelta

Oblivia said:


> We get free collectibles, and isn't that what TBT's all about?!



I can't believe the easter event was cancelled to give everyone on staff a golden egg as a reward for all the hard work


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Oblivia said:


> We get free collectibles, and isn't that what TBT's all about?!



And we can't sign up for staff just for free collectibles. We have to do it to represent the community.

I don't think I would make a good mod, but I could do a good job as a project staff member. I wanna help on the events.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Tom said:


> What's an animal crossing, I thought this was a Shrek forum



I'm dead.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm dead.









I don't get what's so funny?


----------



## Aquari

Tom said:


> I don't get what's so funny?



actually make that a thing but with the bee movie


----------



## N a t

Teabagel said:


> actually make that a thing but with the bee movie



Ya like jazz????


----------



## LambdaDelta

Tom said:


> I don't get what's so funny?



the biggest thing here is that the staff board seemingly isn't in the town hall


----------



## Trent the Paladin

LambdaDelta said:


> the biggest thing here is that the staff board seemingly isn't in the town hall



First rule of staff board is that you don't talk about staff board.


----------



## Laudine

Tom said:


> First rule of staff board is that you don't talk about staff board.



WAIT there is a staff board?! I've never heard of it


----------



## LambdaDelta

Tom said:


> First rule of staff board is that you don't talk about staff board.





Laudine said:


> WAIT there is a staff board?! I've never heard of it



this explains a whole lot

more than you will ever know probably


----------



## Thunder

Oblivia said:


> We get free collectibles, and isn't that what TBT's all about?!



Free for you guys, anyway.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

LambdaDelta said:


> the biggest thing here is that the staff board seemingly isn't in the town hall



That screenshot looks like it was captured in 2013. How did I know? ACCF wasn't a sub board, Nintendo, Xbox, PlayStation, and PC Gaming are sub-boards of the Gamer's Lounge, and there was no Bulletin Board forum. So I don't think the contact the staff sub-board is even on there.

- - - Post Merge - - -

The tree on TBT needs fixing. It looks plain to me. Where are the apples?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Apple2012 said:


> That screenshot looks like it was captured in 2013. How did I know? ACCF wasn't a sub board, Nintendo, Xbox, PlayStation, and PC Gaming are sub-boards of the Gamer's Lounge, and there was no Bulletin Board forum. So I don't think the contact the staff sub-board is even on there.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> The tree on TBT needs fixing. It looks plain to me. Where are the apples?



Why ya gotta get so technical xD IT'S SHREK FORUMS!!

This needs to be a real thing. Like right now.


----------



## N e s s

Honestly the easter egg hunt is one of the few times of year where I can sell collectibles because I only like red ones.


----------



## Gem of Paradise

I'm ready for St. Patrick's Day and Easter!


----------



## LambdaDelta

N e s s said:


> Honestly the easter egg hunt is one of the few times of year where I can sell collectibles because I only like red ones.



you heard him, red eggs are in demand


----------



## N e s s

LambdaDelta said:


> you heard him, red eggs are in demand



Hell, I'd take one


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Is it Easter yet? Trying to butter us up with new flowers, but it's not working! I DEMAND EGGS.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I'm still _egg_cited, even if the staff keep claiming Easter is cancelled, they can't cancel my DREAMS!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Is it Easter yet? Trying to butter us up with new flowers, but it's not working! I DEMAND EGGS.



YEAH! ^ What she said, give us our eggies or else


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> YEAH! ^ What she said, give us our eggies or else








Memories of Easter's past.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Memories of Easter's past.



:,( Tis' so beautiful


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Please give.


----------



## Flare

Please.​


----------



## Vizionari

pls bring easter


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Flare21 said:


> Please.​



What in the name of all that's holy is that?!


----------



## N e s s

I won't fail at this egg hunt, I will be the golden egg winner! (not)


----------



## Trent the Paladin

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I'm still _egg_cited, even if the staff keep claiming Easter is cancelled, they can't cancel my DREAMS!



I'll egg your dreams. That's close enough right?


----------



## Flare

Tom said:


> I'll egg your dreams. That's close enough right?






Please.​


----------



## seliph

Can you cancel Easter irl too


----------



## Trent the Paladin

gyro said:


> Can you cancel Easter irl too


Only if you mail me all the Reeses Peanut Butter eggs.


----------



## seliph

Tom said:


> Only if you mail me all the Reeses Peanut Butter eggs.



Will this beautiful art I did suffice


----------



## B e t h a n y

Tom said:


> Only if you mail me all the Reeses Peanut Butter eggs.



that's what we really need a collectible of


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Tom said:


> Only if you mail me all the Reeses Peanut Butter eggs.



I've already been eating them since last month. I'll help you eradicate them.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Now that St. Patrick's Day is over it's Easter now right?


----------



## ZetaFunction

Yay easter's cancelled thank god

y'all should honestly be grateful smh


----------



## LambdaDelta

I hope Easter being cancelled means the staff have finally realized we should be celebrating the birth of our lord and savior Madokami instead


----------



## King Dorado

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Now that St. Patrick's Day is over it's Easter now right?



St. Patrick's day aint over til Ive had me corned beef brisket and cabbage (and consumed all the leftovers), and all the Smithwick's and Guinness stouts are gone.  so we're probably looking at another three or four days of St. Patrick's Day...


----------



## LambdaDelta

King Dorado said:


> St. Patrick's day aint over til Ive had me corned beef brisket and cabbage (and consumed all the leftovers), and all the Smithwick's and Guinness stouts are gone.  so we're probably looking at another three or four days of St. Patrick's Day...



it's called st. patrick's day, not st. patrick days


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

King Dorado said:


> St. Patrick's day aint over til Ive had me corned beef brisket and cabbage (and consumed all the leftovers), and all the Smithwick's and Guinness stouts are gone.  so we're probably looking at another three or four days of St. Patrick's Day...



I swear you get more excited about holidays than anyone on here lol.


----------



## King Dorado

LambdaDelta said:


> it's called st. patrick's day, not st. patrick days



not where i live!



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I swear you get more excited about holidays than anyone on here lol.



maybe, except for Halloween; people here go nuts for Halloween...


----------



## glow

they aren't doing easter because mods are soulless succubi


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

King Dorado said:


> maybe, except for Halloween; people here go nuts for Halloween...


Yes, yes I do.


----------



## King Dorado

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Now that St. Patrick's Day is over it's Easter now right?



okaaay.  i had me corned beef brisket finally, so i guess we can declare St. Patrick's Days over early this year....


----------



## keef_kogane

This will be my first TBT holiday, so I'm pretty excited about it!


----------



## Nerd House

I feel no hype whatsoever.
I'm going to be spending that time playing a game of some variety. I'm still working on Breath of the Wild, Dragon Quest VIII 3D, and Mega Man X Collection.


----------



## Xerolin

I guess I'm a bit hyped. I was banned during the event last year, but I still had a lot of fun trying to crack codes with my friends. I guess it'll be my first official Easter on TBT


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

My collection aches for those egg collectibles.  I only have the Sakura Easter Egg.  It's beautiful, but it's also lonely.


----------



## SilkSpectre

Always love events on here. First time doing the Easter one.  Hopefully I canparticipate and won't be swamped and exhausted from work.


----------



## King Dorado

just three more weeks until the Easter triduum!


----------



## Horus

Is it wrong to be happy?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Horus said:


> Is it wrong to be happy?



Yes.  Anyone caught being happy will be put in prison for the duration of their lives.


----------



## Flare

I want an egg.


----------



## Chicha

I'm looking forward to the Easter event. It'll be my first time participating. Hopefully I won't be too busy by then. I have my eye on the golden egg if it makes a reappearance.


----------



## King Dorado

Chicha said:


> I'm looking forward to the Easter event. It'll be my first time participating. Hopefully I won't be too busy by then. I have my eye on the golden egg if it makes a reappearance.



it will be appearing for sure.  in my sidebar display!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Ha.  Keep fooling yourselves.  We all know that Golden Egg is gonna be in my sidebar at the end of the Easter event.


----------



## Vizionari

Chicha said:


> I'm looking forward to the Easter event. It'll be my first time participating. Hopefully I won't be too busy by then. I have my eye on the golden egg if it makes a reappearance.



it'd definitely look pretty in your sidebar c:


----------



## SensaiGallade

Easter is 2 weeks away?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

SensaiGallade said:


> Easter is 2 weeks away?



Easter is today.


----------



## Rasha

yay.


----------



## Lancelot

King Dorado said:


> it will be appearing for sure.  in my sidebar display!!





ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Ha.  Keep fooling yourselves.  We all know that Golden Egg is gonna be in my sidebar at the end of the Easter event.









keep dreamin'


----------



## SensaiGallade

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Ha.  Keep fooling yourselves.  We all know that Golden Egg is gonna be in my sidebar at the end of the Easter event.



Very egotistical but we can all dream big


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Joke's on ya'll, I'm retiring long enough to get a second golden egg


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Tom said:


> Joke's on ya'll, I'm retiring long enough to get a second golden egg



Can't you just give yourself all the Golden Eggs you want?  Just saying.


----------



## Linksonic1

I got scared and thought I missed the event riiiiip


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Linksonic1 said:


> I got scared and thought I missed the event riiiiip



Nope, you missed it.  Sorry about that!  Maybe next year.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Can't you just give yourself all the Golden Eggs you want?  Just saying.



The golden goose is fickle and requires a massive Gundam sacrifice every year for a new egg. The gundam requires a lot of cashflow, which is why the staff pools our money together for it. 

So unlike every other collectible, this is not one we can easily clone.


----------



## Chicha

Vizionari said:


> it'd definitely look pretty in your sidebar c:



Thanks! That's why I want it. I don't expect to get it but I'll definitely try.


----------



## King Dorado

my recollection is that about ten people were in the running for the golden egg last year.

everyone else either hadnt solved enough clues, or had cashed in their points/"eggs" for collectibles in the event shop...


----------



## Linksonic1

What is the golden egg anyways?


----------



## King Dorado

Linksonic1 said:


> What is the golden egg anyways?



its sort of the grand prize collectible-- there's only 1 in the event shop, and it requires that you solve all the clues in order to have enough event currency to purchase it.  i beleive Monkey B Luffy is the only active member who has one displayed.  there's an inactive former mod with one displayed also....


----------



## toxapex

I was thinking of returning to this forum more often again, sad to see this event cancelled when I'm finally being more greggarious

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> egg #10 from 2015 can still eat it



Which one was that


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I'm sick, can I make Easter 2017 my Make a Wish Foundation wish?


----------



## LambdaDelta

King Dorado said:


> its sort of the grand prize collectible-- there's only 1 in the event shop, and it requires that you solve all the clues in order to have enough event currency to purchase it.  i beleive Monkey B Luffy is the only active member who has one displayed.  there's an inactive former mod with one displayed also....



the will of B lives on

and yeah, jennifer has the only gifted golden egg (from tom, they became ungiftable afterwards)

and oath *should* have one too, unless he finally made good on his troll and actually deleted it

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Which one was that



the one that literally only oath2order got


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

My knowledge of Nintendo outside of ACNL is v limited so I'll probably fail at a lot of the stuff... =[ But I hope I get at least SOME eggs. Also secretly hoping one of my threads get an egg hid on it. ^u^


----------



## Linksonic1

Can someone please explain how Easter works? Is it like a egg hunt around the site? BECAUSE I WANT SOME COLLECTABLES


----------



## LambdaDelta

solve riddles
click links or enter codes
get eggs
spend eggs on eggs

bonus game:
get/give help on how to solve riddles
receive a ban and all your work on the event stripped away


----------



## SensaiGallade

Preparing my collectable line-up for Easter!


----------



## Linksonic1

LambdaDelta said:


> solve riddles
> click links or enter codes
> get eggs
> spend eggs on eggs
> 
> bonus game:
> get/give help on how to solve riddles
> receive a ban and all your work on the event stripped away



Thanks! How rare is the pikachu egg because I really wanna get one if its available


----------



## LambdaDelta

Linksonic1 said:


> Thanks! How rare is the pikachu egg because I really wanna get one if its available



can't say, could be retired

I mean if easter wasn't already cancelled to begin with


iirc was like 6 eggs before though, with technically unlimited availability (or reasonably close to at least)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Are the riddles really hard?  Like, how long does it take to solve them?


----------



## LambdaDelta

the riddles can be varying from baby mode easy to lunatic nightmare hard

varying between both riddle to riddle, and person to person

just always remember that oath2order was the only person on the entire site to actually solve 2015 egg #10. that's your pinnacle of difficulty


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Wow.  Dang.  I'm just hoping to get one egg collectible at this point.


----------



## Linksonic1

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Wow.  Dang.  I'm just hoping to get one egg collectible at this point.



Me too, at least one would be awesome!


----------



## LambdaDelta

so since all of ya'll are hype for a cancelled event, who wants STATS for past easters

2013's first easter event not counted, since it's not archived as far as I can tell. plus it also functioned pretty radically differently to my knowledge, so it shouldn't even be counted because of that imo

2014:
most found: egg #2 @581
least found: egg #21 @82
median: 291
average: 296.5
dropoff: 85.886%

2015:
most found: egg #5 @447
least found: egg #10 @1
median: 125
average: 151.583~
dropoff: 99.776%

2016:
most found: egg #9 @414
least found: egg #24 @102
median: 275
average: 268.64
dropoff: 75.362%

interestingly enough, 2016's so far the only one where the most found egg wasn't one that just had to be bought. it was also the only year where there *were* no hidden eggs to be bought


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Linksonic1 said:


> Can someone please explain how Easter works? Is it like a egg hunt around the site? BECAUSE I WANT SOME COLLECTABLES



Horrible image scrambles of lesser known Nintendo things I've never heard of or seen that I spend way too many hours googling vague stuff to try to find but fail... -_-


----------



## SensaiGallade

Justin said:


> Okay fine I've had bad ideas before, sure I've covered the entire forum in Shrek imagery before and I was that ******* who thought it would be a good idea to start an Easter event (what a mistake), but I've never ****ed up people's collectibles. You guys didn't think that maybe replacing everyone's items with fleas could cause some problems later? You just don't mess with this stuff, it's simply irresponsible when we have everyone depending on us. There's a time for jokes and this went too far. I hope the users who spent years of their lives working hard to earn their collectibles and taking time away from THEIR FAMILIES to spend it on TBT instead can manage to forgive you someday.



Easter is officially cancelled.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

SensaiGallade said:


> Easter is officially cancelled.



But I want to at least have a broken image link that says Easter egg on it.
=[


----------



## N e s s

Is easter really canceled this year? Its my favorite event though!


----------



## N a t

N e s s said:


> Is easter really canceled this year? Its my favorite event though!



I mean, Halloween was huge this past year (Christmas was kinda big in its own way), and the staff have also been creating all sorts of new content for smaller holidays/events in between, AND everyone kinda figured there would be no Easter event long before April Fool's. I'm not sayin I ain't disappointed, but it seems as though there will be no Easter event this year, and I think it's reasonably fair.


----------



## King Dorado

Easter is cancelled the same way the Fair was cancelled...


----------



## Jake

Where is the PokemonGO Easter even tho that is the real question


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jake said:


> Where is the PokemonGO Easter even tho that is the real question



So you think the Pokemon Go Easter event is more important.

But which one gives out the golden egg? My apples wouldn't stop looking at it.


----------



## Jake

Apple2012 said:


> So you think the Pokemon Go Easter event is more important.
> 
> But which one gives out the golden egg? My apples wouldn't stop looking at it.



Not sure where you got the assumption that there would be a golden egg this year


----------



## LambdaDelta

easter was cancelled to make way for a more general springtime event in celebration of the new banner


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Golden eggs? They ain't going in a sidebar, they're going in my tummy!


----------



## sej

aww I really hope that there is an Easter event! It's my favourite event!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Awesomeness1230 said:


> Golden eggs? They ain't going in a sidebar, they're going in my tummy!



spoilers: the gold is actually toxic paint


----------



## skarmoury

Kinda sad if an easter event doesn't push through (haven't had my grubby hands on a yoshi egg collectible yet, and it's one of my favorites! ; 0; ) but seeing that the staff has put constant effort into smaller events, I still applaud the time and effort the staff exerts. <3 I'll miss the excess egg puns this year, especially those that come along with gifted egg collectibles!


----------



## LambdaDelta

skarmoury said:


> I'll miss the excess egg puns this year



don't you mean eggcess egg puns?


----------



## Awesomeness1230

LambdaDelta said:


> spoilers: the gold is actually toxic paint



Ok no then  Still reaaaallly hope the easter event goes on! I'll be eggstatic if it does


----------



## Flare

Eggcellent, I want an eggy egg that will be eggy enough.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

These egg puns are both eggcellent and eggscruciating.  Can't we stop the yolks before our heads eggsplode?  Sure, they crack us up but some people are dyeing over here.  Oh and:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Double post.  Oops!


----------



## SensaiGallade

Where's the Easter event?


----------



## King Dorado

happy Palm Sunday, next weekend is Easter sunday!



KaydeeKrunk said:


> Also secretly hoping one of my threads get an egg hid on it. ^u^



even even if they don't, in our hearts your threads will have still laid an egg...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

King Dorado said:


> happy Palm Sunday, next weekend is Easter sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> even even if they don't, in our hearts your threads will have still laid an egg...



Aww thanks. I want the Easter Event already and I want there to be art things so I can do them, cause I suck at the puzzle stuff. The actual egg hunting I wasn't half bad at tho.


----------



## N a t

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Aww thanks. I want the Easter Event already and I want there to be art things so I can do them, cause I suck at the puzzle stuff. The actual egg hunting I wasn't half bad at tho.



I feel like there couldn't possibly be any event riddles/puzzles more frustrating then the Halloween ones last year. I was legitimately asking my mom to help me, and that really did like nothing for me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



King Dorado said:


> happy Palm Sunday, next weekend is Easter sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> even even if they don't, in our hearts your threads will have still laid an egg...



Are they snake eggs?


----------



## LambdaDelta

Petey Piranha said:


> I feel like there couldn't possibly be any event riddles/puzzles more frustrating then the Halloween ones last year. I was legitimately asking my mom to help me, and that really did like nothing for me.



puzzles are just all written in obscure dead languages


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Petey Piranha said:


> Are they snake eggs?



Man you gave away the hint!


----------



## N e s s

Make sure u guys study up on all the features TBT has because last time they hid an egg in the PM boxes


----------



## LambdaDelta

wow I can't believe you'll have to log out to receive an egg


----------



## toadsworthy

Wouldn't this be this upcoming weekend?
Why havent we heard anything yet about it?


----------



## LambdaDelta

it doesn't exist


----------



## toadsworthy

Last year they announced it on tuesday, so I guess we will find out soon enough


----------



## LambdaDelta

I hope they announce it with a huge long-winded post detailing everything

then at the ends it's just "nah j/k guys it really is cancelled" in tiny washed out text


----------



## King Dorado

LambdaDelta said:


> I hope they announce it with a huge long-winded post detailing everything
> 
> then at the ends it's just "nah j/k guys it really is cancelled" in tiny washed out text



then they wouldnt need the art team.  why are you so against Thunder, Laudine, and Peter?!?  
they need these jobs-- they've got families to feed!!


----------



## Jake

toadsworthy said:


> Wouldn't this be this upcoming weekend?
> Why havent we heard anything yet about it?



Again, no one ever said there would be an Easter event this year, and _if_ there is, no one said it would be the same as last years


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jake said:


> Again, no one ever said there would be an Easter event this year, and _if_ there is, no one said it would be the same as last years



But my apple army is coming to this site on Sunday. If there is no egg hunt, there's no reason for the apple army to be here.


----------



## Jake

Apple2012 said:


> But my apple army is coming to this site on Sunday. If there is no egg hunt, there's no reason for the apple army to be here.



You should probably bake them into a pie for thanksgiving then


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jake said:


> You should probably bake them into a pie for thanksgiving then



I'll probably cancel the invasion then.


----------



## LambdaDelta

King Dorado said:


> then they wouldnt need the art team.  why are you so against Thunder, Laudine, and Peter?!?
> they need these jobs-- they've got families to feed!!



you say that, but thunder seems to like this idea


----------



## SensaiGallade

The wait is slowly klling me


----------



## Thunder

LambdaDelta said:


> you say that, but thunder seems to like this idea



i'm okay with starving my family if its for a joke


----------



## King Dorado

Thunder said:


> i'm okay with starving my family if its for a joke



hmmm, i guess they do say that artists must starve and suffer first before they can achieve greatness, so makes sense now that i think about it...


----------



## Pinkbell

Curious if their is going be an event.. have remember to check back then.


----------



## LambdaDelta

King Dorado said:


> hmmm, i guess they do say that artists must starve and suffer first before they can achieve greatness, so makes sense now that i think about it...



doing this stuff gets him exposure

sorry


----------



## seliph

Guys I have acquired secret intell the  easter event is going to be turning everyone's collectables into eggs and then having a fake mod fight


----------



## N a t

gyro said:


> Guys I have acquired secret intell the  easter event is going to be turning everyone's collectables into eggs and then having a fake mod fight



Omg1!!1!1!!!!1!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I never would have guessed, ya'll is sneaky


----------



## Laudine

gyro said:


> Guys I have acquired secret intell the  easter event is going to be turning everyone's collectables into eggs and then having a fake mod fight



Oh woops you guessed it right.

Welp time to cancel it for good then


----------



## Aquari

gyro said:


> Guys I have acquired secret intell the  easter event is going to be turning everyone's collectables into eggs and then having a fake mod fight



as long as the sidebars bug-out again, that sounds like a pretty good deal.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Teabagel said:


> as long as the sidebars bug-out again, that sounds like a pretty good deal.


Oh yeah. I get what you mean now.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

yes let us get on the hype train for this easter eVENT

i'll be the hype train conductor
all aboard choo choo !1111111111111111!!!!


----------



## cIementine

i love eggs


----------



## seliph

Teabagel said:


> as long as the sidebars bug-out again, that sounds like a pretty good deal.



it will be very eggciting : )


----------



## Jacob

Jake said:


> Again, no one ever said there would be an Easter event this year, and _if_ there is, no one said it would be the same as last years



Confirmed it will be the same as last years


----------



## LambdaDelta

gyro said:


> Guys I have acquired secret intell the  easter event is going to be turning everyone's collectables into eggs and then having a fake mod fight



the twist is that this time the fight is due to turning everyone's collectibles into golden eggs with no way to reverse without a full collectibles purge , thus ruining their exclusivity

also jeremy quits because of it


----------



## King Dorado

Jacob said:


> Confirmed it will be the same as last years



last year's was great, iirc Oblivia and Tina wrote most of the clues (in other words, they made sense....)

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> also jeremy quits because of it



now that he's finally won member of the year, there's really nothing left for him to accomplish here anyhow...


----------



## LambdaDelta

King Dorado said:


> last year's was great, iirc Oblivia and Tina wrote most of the clues (in other words, they made sense....)



yeah, but tina also wrote 2015 egg #10


----------



## King Dorado

LambdaDelta said:


> yeah, but tina also wrote 2015 egg #10



she was still learning her craft back then...


----------



## LambdaDelta

King Dorado said:


> she was still learning her craft back then...



I'd say that was the point of mastery

too much mastery for tbt


----------



## Flare

I'm very eggcited for the eggcellent Easter.


----------



## Bcat

*rhythmic chanting* _eggs eggs eggs eggs eggs eggs eggs eggs eggs_


----------



## Paperboy012305

LambdaDelta said:


> yeah, but tina also wrote 2015 egg #10


I actually knew what that egg was. (No kidding) I just didn't know where it was.


----------



## seliph

Guys what was 2015 egg #10

I either don't remember or I joined too late to know entirely


----------



## Alolan_Apples

gyro said:


> Guys what was 2015 egg #10
> 
> I either don't remember or I joined too late to know entirely



"Silence never sounded so loud"

That was only found if you can find the Mute City soundtrack for Mario Kart 8 on this site. It was very tricky. Only one knew where it was.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Paperboy012305 said:


> I actually knew what that egg was. (No kidding) I just didn't know where it was.



NO EXCUSES


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Paperboy012305 said:


> I actually knew what that egg was. (No kidding) I just didn't know where it was.



Barry the apple would've helped you there. Apples know where all the eggs are, even though they don't spy on the mods. The only reason why apples are useless is because they don't speak English.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Apple2012 said:


> "Silence never sounded so loud"
> 
> That was only found if you can find the Mute City soundtrack for Mario Kart 8 on this site. It was very tricky. Only one knew where it was.


I searched in the correct thread. I just didn't dig deep enough into it...

- - - Post Merge - - -

I was too lazy to anyway.


----------



## Lancelot

LambdaDelta said:


> NO EXCUSES



Eggscuses.

Please.


----------



## N a t

I hope the staff do an EGGvent calendar


----------



## LambdaDelta

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Eggscuses.
> 
> Please.



puns don't mix with blunt-style posts


----------



## SensaiGallade

I'm dying inside. Tomorrow is Good Friday so it could be tomorrow...


----------



## King Dorado

SensaiGallade said:


> I'm dying inside. Tomorrow is Good Friday so it could be tomorrow...



fwiw last year it was Saturday/Sunday


----------



## N e s s

King Dorado said:


> fwiw last year it was Saturday/Sunday



It was pretty brutal in the first hour as well, there were like 70+ members viewing the bulletin board and the website got crazy slow.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Is it Easter yet?


----------



## Aquari

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Is it Easter yet?



*2 more days!*


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Wow, Easter around here must be great!  Everyone is so excited for it.  Hopefully I manage to stay online long enough to get some egg collectibles!


----------



## Xandra

I thought they canceled that? (I'm late)


----------



## Amilee

where is it??? ?_? i cant wait :3


----------



## himeki

lmao the mods always do the "the event is canceled!!!!!" thing every year so yall should just chill and wait, if they dont do it they wont do it lol, and they would have closed the tread or smth 

tbh i had a weird dream last night that instead of the golden egg this year there was a horse egg. i dont know why i dreamt this.


----------



## LambdaDelta

himeki said:


> lmao the mods always do the "the event is canceled!!!!!" thing every year so yall should just chill and wait, if they dont do it they wont do it lol, and they would have closed the tread or smth



or they've done it every year to lure people into a false sense of security about it being a joke

it was all for this moment

closing the thread would shatter that illusion


----------



## skarmoury

The other forums I'm in have already started their easter events like a week ago, but tbh they can't compare to TBT's egg-hunting difficulty. I swear everyone starts becoming a detective during TBT hunting or riddle events, that's why I find it more fun lmao


----------



## LambdaDelta

skarmoury said:


> The other forums I'm in have already started their easter events like a week ago, but tbh they can't compare to TBT's egg-hunting difficulty. I swear everyone starts becoming a detective during TBT hunting or riddle events, that's why I find it more fun lmao



or you just get tired of thinking and check every semi-notable thread from the past 3 years outside of things like the unpinned threads in the trading boards and such


----------



## Vizionari

I'm so glad I'm on spring break rn for the Easter event IF it's happening


----------



## N e s s

I'm calling it now: one of the easter eggs will be in a Breath of The Wild thread.


----------



## brownboy102

Easter is cancelled™


----------



## toxapex

If Easter Is Cancelled I Am Leaving This Forum Again


----------



## Paperboy012305

Please let this be a joke to keep us in suspense.


----------



## seliph

The Easter event is buying my dark egg


----------



## Thunder

himeki said:


> tbh i had a weird dream last night that instead of the golden egg this year there was a horse egg. i dont know why i dreamt this.



I think I'll go ahead and confirm that something like this probably won't happen.

...*deletes horseegg12.png*


----------



## Oblivia

No event in TBT history has been as cancelled as this year's Easter event.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Thunder said:


> I think I'll go ahead and confirm that something like this probably won't happen.
> 
> ...*deletes horseegg12.png*



ok, but can we keep horseegg01.png through horseegg11.png at least?


----------



## himeki

Thunder said:


> I think I'll go ahead and confirm that something like this probably won't happen.
> 
> ...*deletes horseegg12.png*



where are the remaining 11 horseegg.pngs? i feel like you're hiding smth from us :///


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Repeat: If you are hosting the event, my apples and I are more than ready. But if you don't host it, I would like a good reason why you won't host it once Easter is over.


----------



## seliph

-chanting- HORSE EGG HORSE EGG


----------



## LambdaDelta

Apple2012 said:


> Repeat: If you are hosting the event, my apples and I are more than ready. But if you don't host it, I would like a good reason why you won't host it once Easter is over.



easter is already over

it's amazing, the real world finally cancelled easter

all the similar promotions and stuff are just a bizarrely timed coincidence


----------



## Flare

How soon until the egging begins? 

I want the cancelled Easter to be eggcellent!


----------



## himeki

im gonna make a petition thread for horse egg


----------



## Thunder

LambdaDelta said:


> ok, but can we keep horseegg01.png through horseegg11.png at least?



sure but horseegg13.png through horseegg99.png are off-limits.


----------



## himeki

Thunder said:


> sure but horseegg13.png through horseegg99.png are off-limits.



tbh the most unrealistic thing about this is that you have your files with sensible titles instead of just asdfghjkl.png like the rest of us


----------



## LambdaDelta

Thunder said:


> sure but horseegg13.png through horseegg99.png are off-limits.



we demand retribution for horseegg00.png


----------



## Thunder

himeki said:


> tbh the most unrealistic thing about this is that you have your files with sensible titles instead of just asdfghjkl.png like the rest of us



believe it or not most of my collectible files are fairly organized

that isnt to say i dont have a couple files on my computer that looks like a cat sat on my keyboard, tho.


----------



## Jacob

thunder is probably the funniest person on tbt


----------



## seliph

Jacob said:


> thunder is probably the funniest person on tbt



sorry but thunder's gonna have to pry this snot green banner from my cold dead hands


----------



## LambdaDelta

gyro said:


> sorry but thunder's gonna have to pry this snot green banner from my cold dead hands



I mean he actually could if he so wanted to....


----------



## Thunder

gyro said:


> sorry but thunder's gonna have to pry this snot green banner from my cold dead hands


----------



## himeki

Thunder said:


>



i hate this website


----------



## seliph

Thunder said:


>



*DO YOU THINK THIS IS A GAME?*


----------



## Thunder

gyro said:


> *DO YOU THINK THIS IS A GAME?*


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I'll personally send each of the mods a Reece's PB Egg OR Cadbury Creme Egg if this Easter event happens. 
So I mean... cards are on the table, it's your move.


----------



## seliph

Thunder said:


>



Wow thank you Thunder that is such a nice compliment!


----------



## SensaiGallade

Thunder said:


>



I'm glad to be a part of this community


----------



## Piezahummy

The Easter Riddles are really hard.
But it's really fun!
If I remember correctly last year's event, they should announce it today in 4 hours or so.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Piezahummy said:


> The Easter Riddles are really hard.
> But it's really fun!
> If I remember correctly last year's event, they should announce it today in 4 hours or so.



is that [/CENTER] in your sig 〜ａｅｓｔｈｅｔｉｃ〜 or just an error?


----------



## sej

I like how we all get really excited for this event and when it starts we're like 'I HATE THIS EVENT!!!1!'


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

What is even going on in this thread?  Lol.


----------



## Paperboy012305

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> What is even going on in this thread?  Lol.


Well what do you think? This is how TBT always is.


----------



## toxapex

There is NO easter in Bell Sing Se


----------



## SensaiGallade

Paperboy012305 said:


> Well what do you think? This is how TBT always is.



Classic TBT


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Paperboy012305 said:


> Well what do you think? This is how TBT always is.



It's true. TOO true.


----------



## N e s s

I wake up not to find anything related to easter, much disappoint. Hopefully an easter event gets announced sooner or later.


----------



## Paperboy012305

The only way we'll know the Easter event is coming is when the egg currency appears on our sidebars.

[SUP]Its the only way...[/SUP]


----------



## N e s s

Paperboy012305 said:


> The only way we'll know the Easter event is coming is when the egg currency appears on our sidebars.
> 
> [SUP]Its the only way...[/SUP]



Honestly, they might even start it tomorrow on actual easter


----------



## himeki

im pretty sure tbt runs on gmt-8 or whatever it is currently, so i wouldnt expect anything for another 3 hours or so
what i am expecting though is a horse egg


----------



## N e s s

himeki said:


> im pretty sure tbt runs on gmt-8 or whatever it is currently, so i wouldnt expect anything for another 3 hours or so
> what i am expecting though is a horse egg



well last year they started the event around this time, usually updating the eggs every 4 hours or so


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I am starting to lose faith that we'll get an Easter event at all.  C'mon staff, don't disappoint all these hyped members!


----------



## Vizionari

WHAT IS THIS


----------



## Alolan_Apples

What happened to the site's banner?

EDIT: Sniped!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Its coming soon!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Look at it now. Its officially here.


----------



## Thunder

Vizionari said:


> WHAT IS THIS



looks like a typical day on tbt to me


----------



## N a t

Vizionari said:


> WHAT IS THIS



WOT IN TARNATION

- - - Post Merge - - -

Easter is so on, the Mods slipped up with that banner. TOO FREAKING BAD I WORK FROM 10 AM TO 6 PM ON FREAKING EASTER!!1!1!1!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Dear Mods, please extend the Easter event past Easter so I can actually participate. Thank you.

Petey.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Yes. But, where's the egg currency on our sidebars? They have to appear.


----------



## Bcat

This is not a drill people!!!


----------



## N a t

Also, I hope we get eggs I actually like. I'm not crazy about eggs, but I like some of them. Like Yoshi and Togepi. And Waluigi. I hope we get something new  I jus like participating in the events tho.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> Yes. But, where's the egg currency on our sidebars? They have to appear.



We still have a day yo ;-l


----------



## Paperboy012305

Bcat said:


> This is not a drill people!!!


inb4 it is a drill.


----------



## himeki

Petey Piranha said:


> Also, I hope we get eggs I actually like. I'm not crazy about eggs, but I like some of them. Like Yoshi and Togepi. And Waluigi. *I hope we get something new * I jus like participating in the events tho.



horse egg for easter 2k17


----------



## N e s s

Yeah you can see Zipper's ears popping up behind the grass lol


----------



## N a t

himeki said:


> horse egg for easter 2k17



I can do a horse egg


----------



## Malaionus

_e x c i t e_


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Looks like Zipper is creepily stalking us from the grass.  Not what I expected, but it'll do, staff.


----------



## Malaionus

i missed the easter event last year but i'm glad i'll get to do it this year


----------



## Oblivia

We thought we'd put the ears up as a consolation for the cancelled event.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Zipper is stalking us again


----------



## classically.trained

Lol I'm obsessively refreshing every 2 minutes


----------



## N a t

Oblivia said:


> We thought we'd put the ears up as a consolation for the cancelled event.



CHU LIEEEEEEEEEEE!1!1!1!1!1!1!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Oblivia said:


> We thought we'd put the ears up as a consolation for the cancelled event.



Gasp!  And why are _you_ the one telling us this, Oblivia?  They must pay you an awful lot if you're willing to disappoint all the hopeful forum members.


----------



## Bcat

actual gif of me waiting for this to start


----------



## King Dorado




----------



## N e s s

Its funny because when the event actually starts people will be like "UGHHHH I CAN'T FIND ANY EGGS WHAT DO THEY LOOK LIKE"


----------



## Paperboy012305

N e s s said:


> Its funny because when the event actually starts people will be like "UGHHHH I CAN'T FIND ANY EGGS WHAT DO THEY LOOK LIKE"


Except me. I actually practiced.


----------



## s i r e n t i c

I'm so excited!! 
Zipper is popping up too, which is cool haha


----------



## Han Solo

UGH easter is my favorite event I am excited


----------



## Chris

What's an Easter?


----------



## Bcat

Tina said:


> What's an Easter?



you asked how long until Easter in your signature


----------



## King Dorado

Paperboy012305 said:


> Except me. I actually practiced.



I too have been practicing, by banging my head against the table top for thirty minutes a day....


----------



## Chris

Bcat said:


> you asked how long until Easter in your signature
> View attachment 197397



I just wanted to fit in with all these cool people waiting for this elusive Easter thingamajigger. Truth is I don't know. 

Is it like an ester? Does it smell nice? Will it poison me if I eat it?


----------



## Peter

Tina said:


> What's an Easter?









The true meaning of Easter  
Amen


----------



## Chris

Peter said:


> The true meaning of Easter
> Amen



Did he come out of the egg as baby Jesus or was he already 5ft tall with a beard?


----------

